# Ipod Touch Macro shots



## DecadentDashes (Jan 7, 2011)

These were taken by placing the lens from an old cd drive over the ipod lens. I didn't have anything handy to secure the subject so they were all handheld using a tweezers. I never realized just how much my hands shake! I got the idea from here.

Image quality is pretty crappy, but I thought it was a neat idea and wanted to share them. 


1.) Small spring, roughly 1cm in diameter. 




2.) Same spring, different angle




3.)Circuit board, numbers roughly 1mm wide.




4.) Penny




5.)Eye of a needle, about 1mm wide.




6.)Needle point, about 1/3mm


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 7, 2011)

interesting!


----------



## Overread (Jan 7, 2011)

Getting a pretty strong magnification there - an impressive result indeed. I'd be interested to see what you get if you photograph a ballpoint pen end (mostly because that is thus far the smallest thing Ive taken a macro shot of)


----------



## DecadentDashes (Jan 7, 2011)

I nabbed one of a pen nib for you. Here is the best I was able to grab. The camera on the ipod touch is less than impressive, lol.


----------



## wlbphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

nice!! lol i just traded a itoch for a dslr which i love.


----------

